# Comcast Xfinity on Demand - GSM errors



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I mentioned this in another thread, but thought I would start a new one with information on specific errors.

I am in Colorado, where Xfinity on Demand is supposedly live. I have the XOD logo under Find Programs now, but when I select it, I get the following error:

*Service Error*
Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues, call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com

I called Comcast and they thought the problem was that I did not have a VOD code on my account. They added it and then de-paired, re-paired the CableCARD and sent an AUTH signal to it, but I still get the error (I did check the CableCARD status and made sure the card was validated).

Assuming that the locale code refers to some sort of VOD or heartbeat server, I tried to ping it, but the Comcast DNS didn't recognize that address (and I don't even know it is a proper server name - that was just a guess on my part).

Does anyone who has Xfinity on Demand have any experience with this GSM-2 error (or GSM-7 that some others are seeing)?


----------



## rparadis99 (Nov 24, 2007)

I also live in the greater Denver area. I saw some problems (don't remember the exact error messages) when initially trying to connect to Xfinity OnDemand last weekend. I rebooted the TiVo Premiere and everything was fine after that. Have you tried a reboot?

If the reboot, doesn't fix it I would suspect (like you) the CableCard. Let me know if you want me to confirm any values/settings under:

Settings > CableCARD > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options > CableCARD Menu


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks. I have tried a reboot. I also went online in my Tivo account, unchecked all the video selections, saved, rechecked them and forced a connection.

As for my CableCARD - it is validated correctly and I can see premium channels, so I presume the card is working.

I am waiting a call back from a Comcast rep that is trying to find what GSM-2 means.


----------



## marwatk (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm getting the same thing, also in Denver (Broomfield actually). There's a thread about GSM errors on the comcast forum as well. I can't post a link but it's the first google result if you google "xfinity tivo gsm-2"

I have a service appt scheduled for tomorrow, we'll see...

-Marcus


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

marwatk said:


> I'm getting the same thing, also in Denver (Broomfield actually). There's a thread about GSM errors on the comcast forum as well. I can't post a link but it's the first google result if you google "xfinity tivo gsm-2"
> 
> I have a service appt scheduled for tomorrow, we'll see...
> 
> -Marcus


Settle in for a long afternoon. Given your location, I suspect we are on the same headend. If your tech manages to find someone who can find out what GSM-2 means and how to fix it, please post here.

I had a very nice tech, but after three hours we weren't any closer to having the answer. He did agree with me that it's almost certainly a problem on the Comcast side and that the truck roll was pretty much a waste of everyone's time. What is absolutely stunning is that the techs don't have access to search the call logs, so they have no way to find out how many others are having the same problem and where they are.


----------



## marwatk (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a call this morning before my appt from someone who was on vacation last week. She sounded like she knew what she was doing and said it appears to be an issue on their end that they're working on now. They cancelled my appt and said they'd call me later today with status on it.


----------



## mwidmannusa (Sep 12, 2012)

I am having the same issue with Xfinity on Demand. About 10 calls to comcast and tivo and a new CableCard (that didn't appear bad and didnt fix the issue). Everyone is stumped as to the issue or ownership of the problem. Comcast is working hard to fix it but based on this forum, they must be getting a lot of calls. No doubt they will get to the bottom of it but i am frustrated. Does anyone know if this is working anywhere in Broomfield/Colorado? or is this just a few customers with the issue?


----------



## marwatk (Apr 9, 2010)

I started getting a new error (GSM-11), so I think they're making progress. Or at least breaking new stuff.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It is working for me now (I am near Broomfield, on the Thornton headend). I am still trying to track down the tech that identified the problem and fix, but here is what I know:

- GSM-2 error gave way to GSM-11 before the problem was fixed.
- a manager of a Colorado tech 2 team told me that a fix was implemented this morning.
- you ABSOLUTELY do not need a truck roll to fix this - if your CableCARD is/was working, it does not need to be swapped/re-paired/re-validated
- you MAY need to reboot your TiVo if you see a GSM-11 error (for me, I had to reboot one box, didn't with the others)
- make sure you have the VOD channel selected in the Channel List (should be on by default, but check)
- I found at least 4 people who had the same issue I did; all of them have XOD working now.


----------



## jfink22 (Jun 11, 2004)

Called Comcast and they 'reauthorized' the cable card said to leave the box on for 45 minutes. 2 hours later still GSM2 error.

FML


----------



## ancientstorm2006 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never been able to use this app. I am in Loveland. First, it would let me search all shows and movies on VOD. If i tried to play it, it said Rewind is not available and nothing played. Then, I saw the first 2 seconds of each movie i tried to play and then the picture froze. couldn't get past this. Now, It is giving me the gsm2 error. Ive called denver comcast and phillipines comcast. they all tell me Im subscribed, send signals, and even the tech came out, saw the tivo, and said they dont support VOD on cablecards. I called today and they are escalating it to advanced tech. Also, every rep i talk to tells me something different and gsm-2 is waaaay too advanced of an error for them.


----------



## Bonkey3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just started getting this error...not connecting to Xfinity Video On Demand. From reading these posts, I have looked at the settings on line, rebooted, checked machine settings. Still on fence about calling Comcast. Probably will wait a few days. Any other suggestions? All other broadband connections work including Netflix and Amazon. Located in Chester County Pennsylvana.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

I started getting the gsm 11 error a couple days ago. The XOD was working just fine since it was available in my area which has been a few months now.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

GSM-7 on one machine and GSM-11 on another since yesterday 4:00 PM that I'm aware of. How long has my VOD been "out"? I don't actually know - I seldom ask it to do anything! I'm in 25414 and I've seen issues from different parts of the country!

I mentioned in another thread that my TiVo was "hired" to record and playback at my convenience and it's doing that! I guess the rest is a damned nuisance to try and keep track of.


----------



## dlca1 (Mar 16, 2013)

We suddenly started getting the GSM-7 error on both of our Tivo-Premeires when trying to access VOD yesterday. Still having issues today.

Live in Northern California (94539)

Haven't bothered calling Comcast yet (don't feel like sitting on hold forever)


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I wish we could get VOD where I live.

Does anyone know how to speed up the process to get VOD for TiVo in a specific market?


----------



## Anthos (Oct 26, 2012)

Bonkey3 said:


> Just started getting this error...not connecting to Xfinity Video On Demand. From reading these posts, I have looked at the settings on line, rebooted, checked machine settings. Still on fence about calling Comcast. Probably will wait a few days. Any other suggestions? All other broadband connections work including Netflix and Amazon. Located in Chester County Pennsylvana.


Chester county here as well, also getting the error.


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

GSM-7 since yesterday for VOD.
Bay Area.

Called Comcast and they sent a signal. Didn't fix. Called cablecard dept and apparently they're aware of an outage. 

Said to just keep checking.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

g-man said:


> GSM-7 since yesterday for VOD.
> Bay Area.
> 
> Called Comcast and they sent a signal. Didn't fix. Called cablecard dept and apparently they're aware of an outage.
> ...


If you're wanting to check your TiVo for it you need to do a restart before checking! I don't believe the code will go away until after a restart. I was asked by Comcast when they called me this evening to do this before checking. I believe after a restart and if it's NOT fixed the GSM-7 will change to a GSM-11.

Settings > help > restart OR pull the cord.


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

Fixed. Didn't even have to reboot.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

From what I can tell the GSM codes are network errors and for one reason or another the TiVo&#8217;s VOD request is being denied. It could be something on your end but most likely it&#8217;s on the Comcast network side. They updated something and left out some of the old config or something in your account as it must have the special TiVo Premier VOD code added.

I had GSM-11 (only after reboot) then GSM-7 on my TiVo for the last three days after everything had been working fine for over a month. Comcast by default, wants you to reboot everything, replace everything, resend the pairing to the CableCARD, send a truck out and so on. Anything but escalate the issue the tier 2 or network guys and start a trouble ticket. I had read up on it a bit and kept pressing for a trouble ticket and telling them they can send out a truck and make me replace the CableCARD but everything I&#8217;ve seen on line says it an issue on their network.

The last guy finial started a ticket the other day and today it magically works again, no reboots or replacing cards or clicking my heals together three times and so on.


----------



## dlca1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jyst FYI. My GSM-7 error went away yesterday as well. (Northern California)

I didn't do anything (i.e. reboot). Also didn't bother calling comcast.


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

g-man said:


> Fixed. Didn't even have to reboot.


Do you have any idea how it got fixed? I've spoken to Comcast more times in the past three days than I have in the past 10 years!


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

GSM-11 here too in Newark (northern) Delaware. VOD used to work just fine...


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

g-man said:


> Fixed. Didn't even have to reboot.


Many months ago I didn't have to either and I doubted that I would need to this time either but I mentioned a "reboot" before calling because they're going to ask you to anyway if you call them. The fact that you can tell them that you have
already puts you several minutes ahead of the game. It may also have to do with which code you're actually displaying, the GSM-7 or the GSM-11.

I've checked it once today and didn't expect results, I'm assuming the head-end people that need to sort it out work reasonable hours, Mon - Fri. Perhaps it will work later in the week.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been getting the GSM-11 Error in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area for a couple days now. Anoka County...


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Comcast is blaming the cable card...


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

h2oskierc said:


> Comcast is blaming the cable card...


 Definitely not the cable card. I have 3 Premieres that have been getting the GSM-11 error for the past few days now. Philadelphia PA.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks. Based on this thread that was what i figured. Just got off the phone with the cablecard support, and they said it is a known issue (obviously) and there is nothing wrong with my cablecard. She sent a new "hit" to it, but wasn't sure that would solve anything.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting, my comcast VOD worked fine until a couple of days ago (NJ). No errors. It just says please wait. Comcast sent a hit to the card but still no good. Of course comcast just wants to do a truck roll. Hopefully I will be able to resolve it before then.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

sehale said:


> GSM-11 here too in Newark (northern) Delaware. VOD used to work just fine...


Fixed today all on its own. I rebooted it yesterday with no apparent effect. Checked it tonight after getting home from work and it is back to working again.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine started working also. It looks like Comcast had some issues that they secretly corrected.


----------



## mickpetey (Aug 2, 2012)

h2oskierc said:


> I've been getting the GSM-11 Error in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area for a couple days now. Anoka County...


I am in Dakota County(St. Paul), and I was getting the GSM-11 error. I called and Comcast was claiming it was Tivo. Today it is working again...


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

Dreaded GSM-2 error in Arlington, VA. Started with the G-0003 code which my Indian rep said "should never happen."

Rebooted and got SRM-9003 (expired title). Rebooted and got the GSM-2. Going to call US support in the morning. The overnight tech support is not....good.

Oh, a new one! CL-13.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't know if I should start a new thread on this, but I'll start here.
Getting the GSM-2 error on two TiVOs, a Roamio and a Premiere. Called Comcast. The first tech had no idea what a TiVO was. Hung up, called back. This one found the code and referred it to Tier 2, whatever that is. She said they'd call within the next 72 hours. Right. So I called tiVO just for the hell of it...they confirmed it was definitely a Comcast issue. I dread having to deal with them, doing unncecessary reboots and cable card swaps when none of that is probably necessary. Anyone here have any info that might be worth my while should they actually call me back?


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

hybucket said:


> Don't know if I should start a new thread on this, but I'll start here.
> Getting the GSM-2 error on two TiVOs, a Roamio and a Premiere. Called Comcast. The first tech had no idea what a TiVO was. Hung up, called back. This one found the code and referred it to Tier 2, whatever that is. She said they'd call within the next 72 hours. Right. So I called tiVO just for the hell of it...they confirmed it was definitely a Comcast issue. I dread having to deal with them, doing unncecessary reboots and cable card swaps when none of that is probably necessary. Anyone here have any info that might be worth my while should they actually call me back?


I'm also in the que to get a call back in the next 72 hours for the same VOD error code of GSM-2. I'm in S.E. Michigan


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Finalrinse said:


> I'm also in the que to get a call back in the next 72 hours for the same VOD error code of GSM-2. I'm in S.E. Michigan


The next morning:
I just got a call back, but not from Tier 2. THis was a CSR, who had absolutely no idea what a TiVO was, and kept asking me if VOD worked with my Comcast DVR. I told him I didn't HAVE a Comcast DVR, and he said that was the problem,. and I should swap out for the Comcast X1 or whatever that thing is. He also wanted to do a truck roll, and I said absolutely not. No wonder that TiVO doesn't get the recognition and sales that it deserves! So back to waiting another 72 hours, I guess.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

hybucket said:


> The next morning:
> I just got a call back, but not from Tier 2. THis was a CSR, who had absolutely no idea what a TiVO was, and kept asking me if VOD worked with my Comcast DVR. I told him I didn't HAVE a Comcast DVR, and he said that was the problem,. and I should swap out for the Comcast X1 or whatever that thing is. He also wanted to do a truck roll, and I said absolutely not. No wonder that TiVO doesn't get the recognition and sales that it deserves! So back to waiting another 72 hours, I guess.


I decided to call Comcast again while waiting for their call back.
I told the lady I had VOD problems with my TiVo box. She said oh, we have a special department for that, I thought great! She transferred my call and I was surprised when TiVo support answered the phone?? I thought how did that happen?
Anyway, I explained to the TiVo support fellow what happened and he said sometimes that happens. He was nice enough to help me out and actually cured my problem.
He put me on hold and checked my system and said my MoCA system had some low numbers in areas (I have 4 minis) and asked if I had splitters. I said no but I did have an inline attenuator at the Romeo because of a too strong over 100% signal on all my channels. He suggested I take it out, now VOD pops up and works every time.
So, the moral of the story is make sure the signal is very strong and eliminate splitters or attenuators to see if that helps. I'm sure this is not everyone's problem but may help.
He also said this is a nation wide problem recently


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Finalrinse said:


> I decided to call Comcast again while waiting for their call back.
> I told the lady I had VOD problems with my TiVo box. She said oh, we have a special department for that, I thought great! She transferred my call and I was surprised when TiVo support answered the phone?? I thought how did that happen?
> Anyway, I explained to the TiVo support fellow what happened and he said sometimes that happens. He was nice enough to help me out and actually cured my problem.
> He put me on hold and checked my system and said my MoCA system had some low numbers in areas (I have 4 minis) and asked if I had splitters. I said no but I did have an inline attenuator at the Romeo because of a too strong over 100% signal on all my channels. He suggested I take it out, now VOD pops up and works every time.
> ...


Not a surprise the CSR sent you to TiVO. I suspect they've been instructed to do as little as possible for TiVO owners.
I posted on the Comcast forum today, and a (supposed) Comcast employee replied, saying he would send it to the upper-ups and I would be hearing from them shortly. How he could do that, since he had absolutely no idea of who I was, beats me. And yes, the postings on the Comcast forum are from all parts of the country, dating back to 2012 and as recently as today.
Now almost at 48 hours for me. Still no word from anyone.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Mine actually sometimes works and sometimes does not. And it works more downstairs than upstairs. The upstairs run is a longer length so it makes sense there is some relationship to signal strength.


----------



## Mokeman (Dec 21, 2015)

So I ran into the evil GSM-2 error on VOD on my Tivo Romeo here in Covington Washington (South Seattle area).

Went thru the whole drill with calling Comcast customer service and all of that jazz to no avail.

I have a ticket open for Tech Support, and of course they haven't called me back.

Anyways, I did some experimenting, and I found that I could actually get it to work on my own, but it's a real pain in the butt :

1) When you get the GSM-2 error screen, you are forced to hit "Ok" (the center select button on your remote).

2) When you hit select ("ok") to accept the GSM-2 error message, it takes you back to the previous screen.

3) Xfinity On Demand will already be highlighted on this previous screen, so go ahead and hit 'select' again.

4) You will get the GSM-2 error screen again. Hit select on your remote to acknowledge the error.

Repeat steps 3 & 4 over, and over, and over again - just keep hitting select over and over again.

It will take about 10 times, but eventually it will work. I tried this multiple times throughout the day, and it does work. You will know when it takes, because you will see a delay before going right to the GSM-2 error screen.

Note: Sometime it "seems" that sometimes you may have to drop back one more menu level on step 3 (move the highlight over to the left pane: Find TV, Movies, & Videos), maybe to mix it up a bit.

But stick with it, - this procedure will NOT fail you. I've been playing with it all day and all night here looking for a 100% repeatable pattern. I haven't found a 100% repeatable pattern, or the exact number times that you have to do steps 3 & 4 (or mixing it up a bit by dropping back one menu item by moving the highlight to "Find TV, Movies, & Video first, then over to XFINITY On Demand).

But I have yet to have NOT eventually get it to go (and get past the GSM-2 error and get to the VOD menus). It does work. Don't get frustrates and give up on this procedure, it does work. Granted we should NOT have to go thru this gimmick, but as it stands now, for me, it is a way to get into the VOD menu and get On Demand working for you. I rented TED II, and the whole movie played fine (once you get into the VOD demand).

So I think it's a "timing" thing. I think the Tivo (Romeo) sends out an authorization request signal to Comcast , but the Tivo doesn't wait long enough to get a response from the (slow) Comcast server(s), and so it times out and generates the GSM-2 error screen. Either that or that it gets some immediate error back from their server, and by keep banging away on requests eventually gets thru for some reason. By trying it over, and over, and over again, you increase your odds that you will get a response back before the Tivo generates the GSM-2 page, or that eventually gets a request to squeak thru.

I don't know what the end game is for this issue, but by doing steps 3 & 4 above about 10 times or so (sometimes a little more), you can at least get VOD working, and get On Demand working. I'm starting to think that it's a software bug (timing related?) bun in the Tivo Romeo.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

I posted this in the Roamio thread, but will post here echoing your post.

Same problem here in Minneapolis market. Just started this weekend. All Tivo's suffering from it. If you repeatedly try to get in, it will eventually load. The one thing i did notice is when searching all sources to get a show the Comcast VOD does not show up as a choice, as i am guessing it can't search the service when it's not working correctly.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Same problem in Groton and Branford, CT. Sometimes re-launching everything will get it to work. I rarely use it because it's super annoying to actually use, and right now, I've got an X1 box next to the TiVo anyway.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

This sounds like a national problem and isn't with our equipment luckily. I've had this same problem for the last three weeks. Three new CableCards and two tech visits later with no resolution, I had a gentlemen from a Comcast Tier II/III support tell me, "There is a problem with OnDemand communications getting to the CableCard. Tivo changed something but it is something that we can fix on our side. We are working on it but don't have an estimated fix date." Obviously that isn't word for word but pretty much what he said. Who knows if it is all true, but he had my case escalated and added it to others with the same problem and said I would be contacted when resolved. This conversation was this past Saturday. Hopefully it is resolved soon. I'm hoping for weeks worth of service credit when this is all resolved, especially because it is something Comcast can fix.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

beeman65 said:


> This sounds like a national problem and isn't with our equipment luckily. I've had this same problem for the last three weeks. Three new CableCards and two tech visits later with no resolution, I had a gentlemen from a Comcast Tier II/III support tell me, "There is a problem with OnDemand communications getting to the CableCard. Tivo changed something but it is something that we can fix on our side. We are working on it but don't have an estimated fix date." Obviously that isn't word for word but pretty much what he said. Who knows if it is all true, but he had my case escalated and added it to others with the same problem and said I would be contacted when resolved. This conversation was this past Saturday. Hopefully it is resolved soon. I'm hoping for weeks worth of service credit when this is all resolved, especially because it is something Comcast can fix.


1. It is a Comcast issue, and it sounds like a national problem, or at least one that has crept up in many markets. This is NOT a new issue, I've had it for 2+ years, probably since they launched XoD for TiVo in my area.

2. They don't owe you anything, as your cable still works. XoD is not a core part of your cable package.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

OnDemand finally starting working again for me today. Outage of 30 days for me. Comcast gave me a $25 credit. I just explained my issue to Comcast in their chat and asked for a credit and was granted one. No hassle. I'll take it.


----------

